# show us your face



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

come on dont be shy i like to put a face to the name 

ok ill start 

im ann by the way here is me with jon my partner and children james and jasmine


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

This is me and Bruce its the only pic i have onthe computer at the mo. we were on our honeymoon in Mauritious so please scuse the legs lol


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

nothing wrong with your legs


----------



## ellissian (Jun 16, 2007)

I know, I wish I had legs like yours!


----------



## polly (Jun 16, 2007)

Will have to get down for some shows and see if i can spot you!!!

This is Jin my chinchilla bunny that we showed


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

wow what a stunner good luck with it


----------



## ellissian (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cute

I won't be entering any shows. I dont even know which lop breed my baby is!


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

ok how big is it and what weight ? i can tell you if you post pic of it


----------



## myLoki (Jun 16, 2007)

ME! Disregard the Bryan.


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

great pic what is he trying to do lol


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 16, 2007)

*This is me, Amy:*










*Me with my Fiance, Ryan:*


----------



## ellissian (Jun 16, 2007)

erm, licking her ear by the looks it! lol

He is 11 weeks old and weight 3.5 lbs. He has a hair loss issue at the moment so he doesn'nt look as well as he should.

Here are some pics taken last week, when his fur was growing back, he has since started losing it again!


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 16, 2007)

ok hun he looks to be black dwarf lop to me he will grow to a 5-6lb rabbit hes in bad moult at the moment if you can get some abidec childrens vitamins from a chemist or supermarket put about2 mls in his water that will perk him up a bit add some rabbit pellets to his mix aswell that will help he looks to be a nice bunny huge ears lol once that moult clears his coat will look great


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 16, 2007)

this is me


----------



## ellissian (Jun 16, 2007)

Im not so sure its just a moult. When I first got him at 6 weeks he hardly had any fur apart from his on his face and bum. He has started scratching a lot around his ears, I have treated him with ivermectin today just to be safe. He has a vets appointment on Tuesday as I was'nt sureif it was normal to moult so soon after growing this fur.

Here a photo I've just taken of him.







The photo does'nt show just how much hair los he has ot. It is coming out in little clumps and I can see bald patches appearing on his face. 


He is already on rabbit pellets.


----------



## Greta (Jun 16, 2007)

Not the best picture, but this is me (self-portrait, product of boredom)


----------



## Michaela (Jun 16, 2007)

Aww you guys are all so pretty!

But you won't be seeing any pictures of me...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2007)

That is mean.


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2007)

i am one of those people who share photos at random. . . so excuse the amount of 'katie' photos i am about to post!

first my photo edited 2:






the color saturation is higher on this one, although in real life my eyes are almost this blue!






and the black and white 2:











and one with a bun for good measure!






OMG! amy you are ryan look so cute together!!! i just had to tell you!


----------



## sparklyyy (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, my rabbit is much cuter than I am, but since you asked...






Erin


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks so much :biggrin2:! These are actually my favorite of us together ...


















TWO years ago :shock:, haha....










*katt wrote: *


> OMG! amy you are ryan look so cute together!!! i just had to tell you!


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's one with some girlfriends, i'm in the middle.......


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 17, 2007)

Hers's one of me on my birthday last year, it was the "BIG" one. LOL






Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2007)

Me alone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2007)

Me and Sam.






Me and Elvis.











Me and Connor.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jun 17, 2007)

This is me during a holiday a few years ago (hence the browness, I'm usually really really pale!)





And one of me (on the right in case you hadn't guessed!) and my best friend in fancy dress at a New Years party a couple of years back. You all get extra points if you guessed that I went as a rabbit!! My friend went as Mr Hanky from South Park - yes, the x-mas poop!


----------



## neri18 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm Desiree. I live in New Hampshire and I'm Pip's owner (or slave, depending on who you ask).


----------



## jazzywoo (Jun 17, 2007)

*rabb1tmad wrote: *


> This is me during a holiday a few years ago (hence the browness, I'm usually really really pale!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the bunny ear lol wehad silly bunny ears at bradford show last year lol


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2007)

Me drunk:





And sober:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't you just love drunk pictures ? The worst part is when someone takes them of you...and then shows you later on....after they have posted it on their myspace or something for EVERYONE to see :grumpy:...HAHA.





*minilops wrote: *


> Me drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2007)

ha ha ha! i *almost* posted a lovely drunk photo of myself that my roommate took of me on my birthday. . .

it is rather priceless, i happen to fall asleep on the floor of the bathroom with my head resting on the toilet. . . not because i was sick, but because at the time the toilet seemed better then a pillow. . . i kinda remember going into the bathroom for my hairspay (what i needed that for is beyond me) and the next thing i knew my roommate was waking me up with the flash of the camera

i didn't know if it would be considered unappropirate to post it or not. . .


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a couple lovely "drunk Amy" pictures. The one where I look decent that I wouldn't be embarassed to post....would be the one that probably appropriate to post....HAHA . 

The last time I had a night of fun....I walked 1 mile (drunk) to my friend Chad's house to tell him I missed him because we didn't work together anymore :biggrin2:.

Walking a mile never seemed sooo easy!



*katt wrote: *


> ha ha ha! i *almost* posted a lovely drunk photo of myself that my roommate took of me on my birthday. . .
> 
> it is rather priceless, i happen to fall asleep on the floor of the bathroom with my head resting on the toilet. . . not because i was sick, but because at the time the toilet seemed better then a pillow. . . i kinda remember going into the bathroom for my hairspay (what i needed that for is beyond me) and the next thing i knew my roommate was waking me up with the flash of the camera
> 
> i didn't know if it would be considered unappropirate to post it or not. . .


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is moi at my Dad's going away party last year before we moved to Alaska.

I actually approve of this picture


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2007)

Bunny people are so goodlooking!


----------



## Sayuri (Jun 17, 2007)

Well thats me --- my clever brother took the photo


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 18, 2007)

cocoa's family










was taken last june

my hair is no longer that red


----------



## jenfur427 (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a pic my BF took last weekend after he did my highlights.


----------



## myLoki (Jun 18, 2007)

*He likes to ruin pictures with his silliness. Here's the one taken right after the last one where I threatened to tickle him unless he behaved.






jazzywoo wrote: *


> great pic what is he trying to do lol


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 18, 2007)

Me and Alex in Toronto (where he lives til July 14th )


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2007)

Me:


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is me....


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jun 21, 2007)

well now that i've figured out how to post pictures and i offically have a rabbit, i think i'll post a picture of myself :biggrin2:






here's me and my boyfriend of 2yrs


----------



## Sealy (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful Bunny People!
I'll play along 

me:





And since I dun't have a boyfriend or hubby ( and no pics of me and the Buns together yet)
Me and the Danes:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 21, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs! I love the black and white one, is that a husky, greyhound mix?


----------



## Sealy (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks! No, they are both Great Danes. The one in the forefront, Harley, is a Harlequin Dane ( coloration like a Dalmatian) She has a touch of Merle coloring as well ( the mottled greyish color).
The one behind her is a Rikka, a Mantle( colored) Dane.
Harely is 7 and a rescue & Rikka is 2 ( was a present to me after a nasty breakup)and we had previously been training for Obedience competition.
They are wonderful dogs...just watch the tails!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 21, 2007)

I think that it is not coincidental that very attractive people like rabbits. 

Why? Never saw such a nice looking group of people and rabbits


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 21, 2007)

here is me and my family, i dont have many pics of me because i am usually the one taking the pic.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 22, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> here is me and my family, i dont have many pics of me because i am usually the one taking the pic.


Haha....your one boy with the cars shirt smile cracks me up.


----------



## doodle (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't let anyone take my picture, so this is just a webcam ugly mug.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 22, 2007)

*kathryn303 wrote: *


> *theicequeen99121 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > here is me and my family, i dont have many pics of me because i am usually the one taking the pic.
> ...


you would not believe how hard it was to get all 3 of them to look forward and smile at the same time, lol


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's one from a couple of years ago. That's my daughter, Ally with me.We were at a wedding reception.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 22, 2007)

This is me and Benji 






And this is me (in the middle), my best friend (left) and my twin sister (right). Yes I know we do not look the same, but we are fraternal, meaning non-identical- its amazing how many people don't know that lol! Oh well- I guess if ur not a twin y would u know it lol!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 22, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Here's one from a couple of years ago. That's my daughter, Ally with me.We were at a wedding reception.


oh my gosh she really looks alot like you


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> *Snuggys Mom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here's one from a couple of years ago. That's my daughter, Ally with me.We were at a wedding reception.
> ...



Thanks, but I think she looks just like her Daddy:


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't get it how people can say someone looks like someone..im just not that imaginative. People say i look like my brother but i take that as an insult lol.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry about the boo-boo's on my chin, darn Impetigo


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 22, 2007)

snggy i have to say that i see the both of you, cause she does look like her dad too. i see a little of both of you in her, lol


----------



## jenfur427 (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally I get to see a pic of you Laura! I've always wondered what you looked like.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 22, 2007)

I take thousands of pictures. Yet, theonly pictures of me, areat last years rabbit shows.






That is me taking pictures of the judges ata rabbit banquet.








Here I am, holding the English Angora that won BIS, last November.

Rainbows! :biggrin2:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 22, 2007)

jenfur427* wrote: *


> Finally I get to see a pic of you Laura! I've always wondered what you looked like.





There are some other pics of me floating around here, some from Carolyn's party two years ago and some from the Iowa State Rabbit show last year.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2007)

*doodle wrote: *


> I don't let anyone take my picture, so this is just a webcam ugly mug.


Kim!!!! OMG, you are so pretty! I love to finally put names to faces. You MUST post this pic on LL.....just slip it in with some Muff and Tumble pics. That's a great picture and I know your LL friends would love to see it. (please)


----------



## doodle (Jun 22, 2007)

*
slavetoabunny wrote:*


> You MUST post this pic on LL.....just slip it in with some Muff and Tumble pics.



Aw Patti, lol. I'm one of those who absolutely hates having my picture taken and am shy about posting it anywhere, but I seem to have gotten a little braver lately, so we'll see. Maybe we can start a topic like this one where everyone posts theirs.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 22, 2007)

Whats LL


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 22, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Whats LL


LL is the Lagomorph Lounge..............another group of rabbit lovers!


----------



## mambo101 (Jun 22, 2007)

Me with Fonzie, my old Flemish Giant.




Me and Ziggy


----------



## Starina (Jun 23, 2007)

Here is the most recent photo of me. I am dressed up for halloween as Frankenstein's bride. My BF is Capt. Spalding. All we did was make his shirt and put make up on him. He relished the part!











And one of TinkleBunny dressed up too! She's a dinosaur.






~Star~


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 23, 2007)

That last picture of Tinkerbunny seened to have frightend Babii, She things she should be on jerastic park (sp) Lol.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here I am








these pic my lil bro took with out me knowing


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

I really hate my own pictures, but I guess it is about time to at least show my face here.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 28, 2007)

I really don't know how I did this but I know that it is too big but its on anyway and I'm glad.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2007)

Angieluv, it's not that big at all and it's finally nice to put a face to your name and a pretty one I may add.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 28, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Angieluv, it's not that big at all and it's finally nice to put a face to your name and a pretty one I may add.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:




No kidding, so pretty!

Amanda, you're cute as well! Cute fam too!

I had my son take one of me the other night I will be adding!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Susanbut the picture is 6 yrs old although it pretty much looks like I do. 

Now I have to go downstairs and learn how to use the new camera so I can get the rabbits on the forum which really is my main goal.

Once I learn to use the camrera everyone will be sick of me and my rabbits.

Thanks Haley I sort of followed those directions and did something right.


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh boy, I hardly ever show people pictures of me (Because I hardly ever like them) buuuut.... Here's me last August... 





And here's me yesterday, with Butter. 





.....Waah. :?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 29, 2007)

What great pics and your very attractive..no need to be shy!!!!!


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm bumping this up for new member participation.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 5, 2007)

this is me


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 5, 2007)

*What the deuce? I thought I had already posted myself here...*

*Anyway, there's the pic of me in my avatar, but it's kinda old. Here are some newer pictures of me:*




*My nephew, David, and I.*




*Newt and I.
*



*Kagome and I.*

*~Diana!

*


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the most recent pic of me, taken the day before I picked up Yofi. We were visiting my son (the taller one in the photo ) and he was giving us a tour of his workplace at CityTV - a local tv network. btw, he's not tall, I'm short... (And I was wearing heels in that pic!)


----------



## sarahsop (Oct 6, 2007)

oh to find a nice picture LOL! Oh well have some funny ones!

My eldest and I at the zoo a coouple of years ago!







This is a pic at a friends wedding last year








It's really nice to see pics of everyone!

sarah x


----------

